# Low oval entries ...



## Racin Steve (Dec 4, 2001)

The number of oval entries seems real low this year???

Like 65% on-road ... 35% oval !!!

Am I right Mike?

Steve.


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Hi Steve. Right now it looks that way.. but I have received a ton of mail from oval racers sending them in. Plus a lot of Florida racers have to still register. I hope its 50-50 soon.


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

We are at 200 oval without yesterdays or todays mail. I hope to have an update tonight online, more than likely tomorrow night. Still a lot of Florida racers and others that have emailed to say they were coming in. Quite a few single entries and almost no triples... so a lot of good oval heads which is good!


----------



## RuntRacing25 (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey mike send me an e mail at [email protected] gotta ask you a few ?'s thanks


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

Alot of what i'm hearing around where i race is the price of entry. Last year was a little cheaper, but paying for entry and then for hotel room and then for travel, they say adds up.

I agree it can cost money, but thats the price to pay to have fun..........
and race too. 

I'm on my way again and to have fun and race.

later
jason


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I haven't seen many CALIF entries listed yet, I know several more have said they were going...

GOOD LUCK CA Guys...hope ya learned something in STOCKTON this weekend...


----------



## oval59 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Oval entries*

Talked to some ovalheads this weekend. Their entries are on the way. :dude:


----------



## Pete_85 (Mar 7, 2002)

Up to 64 in 4Cell Stock. -Pete R.


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

I think there about 10 Florida racers I know still not signed up going in stock... it would be awesome to have over 80 maybe 90 in the stock class!!


----------



## S Brown (Dec 26, 2003)

Add 3 more to the count just mailed mine today. Talked to a few others sending theirs this week as well.


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

*Missing drivers*

There are still quite a few top oval guys missing from the list. Phil Marabella, Arnie Fie, Frank Polimeda and I'm sure several more. Maybe Custom Works is laying low for the moment.......


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

Mine is on the way!
Brooks


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

Brooks, its about time you got off your wallet and sent your entry to Mike ........ :thumbsup: 

Whatchya runnin ? 

later,

Rich


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

BRDRACING said:


> Mine is on the way!
> Brooks


Brooks they dont run Legends at the Birds do they??

Lots of luv, lots of luv fo ya , LOL


----------



## TGM (Dec 15, 2003)

Class counts as of today:

GTP Mod 31 1/12th 4cell 19	33
GTP Stock	47 1/12th Pro Mod	15
Touring Expert 19	47 4cell Expert 19	41
Touring Mod	45 4cell Pro Mod	29
Touring Sport. 19	55 4cell Sportsman 19	27
Touring Stock	93 4cell Stock	64
6cell Factory Mod 12
6cell Touring 19	15

Total Touring	318 Total Oval	236


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

WHAT'S Up C-Dog. It looks like I will be running stock this year. I was thinking about 19turn too but don't want to spend that much money on entry LOL

Erock, You know if they had legends I would be there. They need to get 6cell stock legends going! LOL


----------



## oval59 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Legends*

How about "RUN WHATCHA BRUNG" legends?? :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Mine went out this week 
I'm not seeing a lot of the top oval guys either 
Didn't see Zubie any Ulbricks 
Whats up guys


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

Racin Steve said:


> The number of oval entries seems real low this year???
> 
> Like 65% on-road ... 35% oval !!!
> 
> ...



Well, now it's more like 
57% on-road and 43% oval :thumbsup:


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik" (Oct 21, 2004)

*...*

Sending ours out today
Mike= 4 cell mod/19t
chris= 4 cell stock
myself= 6 cell mod


----------



## BarryG (Feb 26, 2002)

I think they dropped the legends class because it was too "tech intensive" ie there was more cheating in Legends then any other class.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

BarryG said:


> I think they dropped the legends class because it was too "tech intensive" ie there was more cheating in Legends then any other class.


True True, no need for advanced magnet zapped spec motors in the other classes, LOL


----------



## BarryG (Feb 26, 2002)

I heard a story of a guy that wrapped gold foil around bearings, to give them the appearance of bushings in his legends car. He got in a wreck and busted one of his tires, leaving the bearings and foil laying on the track for all to see. What goes around, comes around I guess. LOL


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Name Class 
Oval
1/12th 4cell 19 Count-------33 
1/12th Pro Mod Count-------15 
4cell Expert 19 Count-------41 
4cell Pro Mod Count---------29 
4cell Sportsman 19 Count----27 
4cell Stock Count ----------64 
6cell Factory Mod Count----12 
6cell Touring 19 Count------15 
236 total ---------------42.4%

Road Course 
GTP Mod Count------------31 
GTP Stock Count-----------47 
Touring Expert 19 Count----47 
Touring Mod Count---------45 
Touring Sport. 19 Count----55 
Touring Stock Count-------93 
318 Total ----- --------57.2 % 
Grand Total--------------556

and yeah I have too much time on my hands


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

BarryG said:


> I heard a story of a guy that wrapped gold foil around bearings, to give them the appearance of bushings in his legends car. He got in a wreck and busted one of his tires, leaving the bearings and foil laying on the track for all to see. What goes around, comes around I guess. LOL


nice you gotta love those progressive thinkers


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

................


----------



## Smalls (Dec 15, 2003)

19 Sportsman.... No Factory drivers...
19 Expert..... Filled with Factory drivers....


----------



## Racin Steve (Dec 4, 2001)

jflack said:


> What the purpose of 2 19 turn oval and on-road classes?


Good question...

BTW ... there are some VERY talented drivers in the Sportsman class ... I'd suggest that whoever made the show last year in Sportsman 19T to step up and move to the Pro class.

Steve.


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

Racin Steve said:


> Good question...
> 
> BTW ... there are some VERY talented drivers in the Sportsman class ... I'd suggest that whoever made the show last year in Sportsman 19T to step up and move to the Pro class.
> 
> Steve.


Steve , that is a great point. Sportsman is a stepping stone class for up and coming drivers. 

It should be a rule if you make the A in sports ... ya don't race it the next year.


----------



## Michael27 (Jun 29, 2004)

Count me in for 4cell Pro Mod (oval). Sending mine out Friday.


----------



## NORRCA (Nov 9, 2003)

*Race*

I sent mine in 6 cell 19Turn Touring oval... Something new for me to run....


Also I entered T-Spec but I was the only one so the are bumping me to another class


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

based on the most recent update...it looks like most of the class numbers got a nice little bump. The field is looking good.


----------



## boatanchor48 (Oct 3, 2001)

there is 3 from ocala (fl) for touring oval with entrys in the mail monday 1-17-05


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Oval making a comeback:

Class------------------Count 
1/12th 4cell 19 Count--41 
1/12th Pro Mod Count--17 
4cell Expert 19 Count--44 
4cell Pro Mod Count --35 
4cell Sportsman 19 Count-- 33 
4cell Stock Count -- 70 
6cell Factory Mod Count-- 17 
6cell Touring 19 Count --16 
273 total oval 43% of total entries

GTP Mod Count --36 
GTP Stock Count -- 50 
Touring Expert 19 Count -- 53 
Touring Mod Count -- 50 
Touring Sport. 19 Count -- 61 
Touring Stock Count --104 
354 total road course -- 56% of total entries

Grand Count -- 629


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Oval is up to 321... plus many more out there I know of. Awesome job racers. I race oval and was hoping to have this... cya soon!


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

Sorry I can't make it this year, but I have started touring car oval class up in WV and it has really taken off, getting some negative feedback from the road course guys, but that's not really effecting it. Since making my comeback from a near death experience I have gone on a 10 race winning streak in a period of 3 weekends, Would love to get some pointers from the touring oval guys from the Snowbirds. Kudos to Mike Bolan, been a while but hope to see ya sometime soon.. 

Once you go oval , you dont go back, 
Turn Left , Go fast!!!
Greg Blankenship
aka Thunder44


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

Still driving that WIDE car, Hillbilly?


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

NO lost the old wide car years ago. LOL!! Acturally running a X-RAY T1R with a Evo 2 Chassis, burning the TC3 up with it too.. Wish I had a shot at the birds, bet I could lay some mean laps down.. By the way who is this?
shoot me a email:

[email protected]


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

Duh, never mind I figure it out.:thumbsup:


----------

